# License



## ryan1428 (May 12, 2014)

Have my international drivers permit. What would I need to do to get a Turkish license? I also have a motorcycle endorsement.


----------



## Teklu (Nov 27, 2014)

There is a good article on how to get a driver's license in Turkey on Turkey Central. I can't post links because I haven't made enough posts. But if you go to TurkeyCentral (dot com), click on "Articles" then on "Transportation," there is an article there which explains the process to get a Turkish driver's license.


----------



## ryan1428 (May 12, 2014)

Thank you.


----------

